
Hacker news for data scientists - thomyorkie
http://www.datatau.com/?from=@
======
privong
Ah, I thought this sounded familiar. From a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896237)

Has there been some sort of update/change to the site or is this post a
(re)discovery of said site?

~~~
rsivapr
I run DataTau. It's just rediscovery that probably motivated the post.

Changes are in the pipeline. I was waiting to roll them out before posting
here.

------
sideproject
For those who are interested in creating your own "HackewNews for XYZ", try
out

[http://postatic.com](http://postatic.com)

(I'm a developer at Postatic)

We've been in public beta for a few months, there are about 1000 HackerNews
for XYZ sites (or we call it communities).

We don't have a feature for discovering these sites yet - but they are on
their way. Here are a few example sites that some of our users run.

\- HN for curated list of online tools for communication -
[http://tools.robingood.com/](http://tools.robingood.com/)

\- HN for Startup news -
[http://www.heystartup.com](http://www.heystartup.com)

\- HN for Swift programmers -
[http://swift.postatic.com](http://swift.postatic.com)

\- HN for Standup comedy - [http://stan-dupco-medy.postatic.com](http://stan-
dupco-medy.postatic.com)

\- HN for Skateboarders -
[http://www.hammerrank.com](http://www.hammerrank.com)

~~~
josephjrobison
Love the technology. Since you're in the space, maybe you can answer this
question I've been wondering for awhile - what are inbound.org and
outbounding.org built on? As in what template/what CMS?

~~~
dylanlacom
According to Dharmesh, Inbound.org is a custom app built on the LAMP stack.
[http://inbound.org/discussion/view/we-build-grow-and-
manage-...](http://inbound.org/discussion/view/we-build-grow-and-manage-
inbound-org-ask-us-anything#comment-177451)

Not sure about outbounding.org though.

------
rsivapr
Hey HN! We'd like to welcome you to DataTau!

If you're a data scientist or an ML enthusiast, please do engage/start
discussions over in DataTau. That'd be splendid!

We've been trying to keep posts there pretty technical there and the community
loves it so far. Think of DataTau as a place where you go to learn/share
things you've learned from getting your hands dirty with data/Machine
Learning/statistics/science!

~~~
hackerjam
i have become a frequent visitor to your site in the past couple of months.
and it always struck me as odd the fact that you don't have any way of
contacting the site owner(s) -- offline - in case something is not working
(e.g., i have posted some articles, using a different handle in case you
check, and my score is still sitting at "1") or you have a question (that
doesn't concern the list as a whole).

i'm sure i can't be the only data tau user with issues.

plus those of us coming to your site, after being schooled in hn etiquette,
have high expectations on how a site like your's, as a hacker news clone --
and not some out of the box knockoff -- should operate/behave.

------
zmjjmz
When I was last here it was mostly post-for-post consistent with
/r/MachineLearning.

------
markbao
What other Hacker News for Xes are out there?

~~~
tayk5
Designer News: [https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

Occasionally has some gems for front-end dev.

------
e40
Can HN Utility Suite be made to work on it?

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-
su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-
suite/?src=api)

I find HN without it less appealing.

------
rymohr
Is the HN platform open source?

~~~
krapp
[http://arclang.org/](http://arclang.org/)

~~~
rymohr
Arc is just the language the forum was written in yeah? Is the forum system
itself open source?

~~~
krapp
Yes, the forum is open source too.

Although as far as I know the only thing implemented in Arc _is_ the forum so
they might as well be the same thing.

Both the language and the forum are licensed under the "Perl Foundations's
Artistic License 2.0."

------
findjashua
would love it if there was one focused on algo trading/quant finance

~~~
Nicholas_C
There used to be one [0] but it looks like it has since shut down. It seems
there is a "Hacker news for $practice" every few months and they have moderate
traffic then languish after a few weeks. /r/algotrading occasionally has some
interesting discussions. I think that and Nuclear Phynance might be your best
bet.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6844565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6844565)

